# Lesco Melt & Lesco Melt 2



## Joel T. (Nov 7, 2006)

Anybody know anything about this Lesco Melt and Lesco Melt 2? Is it a good product? How about price wise, is it comparable?


----------



## dssxxxx (Dec 27, 2005)

You can probably do a search and I think it's mentioned on this forum.

Sodium based ice melter. Save your bucks and buy rock salt.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I use it for all my sidewalks and driveways, I think its an awsome product. A little pricey but works great.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

IMO very pricey




RCGM
Brad


----------



## bbrsq (Sep 17, 2006)

Good product, but you can find other products that are the same or similar and work just as good that should be similar in price or cheaper.


----------

